# Flamingo April 4-6



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Well headed down to Flamingo for possibly the last camping trip till late fall / early winter. Anyways, back to the fishing. We headed backcountry for day one. We wore out some fish, nothing really special, three snook, two reds and a bunch of trout, mangroves, snapper, jacks and ladyfish. A great mixed bag and a lot of fun but we couldn't find the tarpon. We ran all the way to Shark River. Oh yeah ended up back in a  little pond off of some creek and full of sharks. Probably 10-12 sharks in a pond not much bigger than a olympic sized pool. I am guessing the back country requires a lot of time to find some good places. 
Day two was...

Wait for it...

LEG-EN-DARY

We got a couple reds by noon 16 or so. They were feeding like no tomorrow. Tailing and extremely aggressive feeding patterns. They loved everything we through at them. We headed in and had some lunch and then headed back out for an afternoon session for something slightly more exotic. We were targeting tarpon so we went to fish the edges of some of the flats and never saw the tarpon. Tried several different basins and nada, no tarpon. We decided to hit up nine mile bank for possible bonefish or permit. Well about ten minutes worth of poling and I noticed a tail, then another tail and we were back in them a school of nice permit. I fished a lot and never as much scene a permit much less a school of them. Needless to say I was pretty excited and poled us up to within casting range and bam, permit hookup and the fight was on. After boating the fish and watching it swim off we poled for a little longer and we called it a night. We had some fish in the cooler so we headed in cleaned them up and had a great dinner and called it a wrap on day two.

The final day was windy to say the least and we went to the same spot we were on day two. The fish were there just a lot hard to see them and not as many fish either. We managed to get one red to the boat and headed in. It was a tough day. Hind site is always 20/20 and we would've been better served to fish the back country. 

Anyway a great trip and cant wait to do it again and get some pictures up soon. Just trying to decide if I want to make one more trip and I kinda do.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report, I love it down there, it's always a great adventure, with fish mixed in.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes it is a great and unique place, definitely one of a kind.

Here are some of the pics from the trip.


----------



## jldriver (Feb 11, 2013)

Beautiful photos! What kind of camera setup are you using?


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> Beautiful photos! What kind of camera setup are you using?



Thanks!

It is a Nikon D7100 with an 18-140 lens, iPhone and GoPro Hero 3(which I don't use enough)


----------

